# ferry travel to the Isle of Wight



## garynbev (Dec 22, 2012)

Any members thinking of coming to the Isle of Wight should know that Wightlink ferries that travel from Portsmouth or Lymington have virtually doubled the price of motorhome travel.As from December 2013
Red funnel ferries who depart from Southampton are much cheaper.
I do not have any connection with either company.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

This is true, also Red Funnel do combined ferry and campsite offers.

cabby


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for that, we live there. Good job we do not go home too often.
The Ferry Companies' pricing structures, (especially Wightlink) are very difficult to understand.
How does a caravan and car up to 12 metres long, travel more cheaply than my 8 metre motorhome ?
There used to be cheaper deals available late at night or early in the morning when there was little other traffic on the ferries. No longer available ! They now prefer to charge more and have motorhomes on the ferry when they are really busy !
Bye bye logic ! Long live the marketing dept.


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

I live on the Island. I always use the midnight sailings for my 6.8 metre motorhome because the out of hours crossings were always much cheaper. In September this year I paid £65 for "Saver ticket" return which has now shot up to £138 !! If I want to use my Tesco tokens then I will have to pay a eye watering £180 for a "standard" ticket. This new ferry price hike is going to have quite an impact on the Island's tourists industry to say the least.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Its pretty simple we will stay away. I have been to IOW 3 times a nd really like the place.

It must be the dearest crossing per mile travelled of all now


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

I was born on the Island and we considered returning there to retire. One of the main reasons why we decided against this is the additional cost of the ferry for every motorhome trip we made.
However, please don't stay away from the Island as it's well worth a visit! 
The Red Funnel packages still look good value and we had a great trip 'home' in September staying at the Whitefield Forest Holiday Park.
Bill


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

We used to have to take our Titan Travel minibuses over to pick up passengers from home, which might be only 5 mins. drive from ferry, so might only be on the IoW for an hour - how crazy was that?

I do not know if the Company continues to do so at current prices.

Geoff


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I rang them to ask about the difference between a car + caravan and a MH. They said the MH was much more expensive because its higher so needs to use the middle deck space !!!!

MUCH cheaper to do Dover - Calais, madness !!!!!


----------



## IPreston (Sep 26, 2013)

I travel to the southern Island quite a lot as my parents live there, but had no intention of ever taking the MH, until early in December we popped over to see them using Red Funnel and on the way back the toilets on the ferry where closed due to a major blockage , which meant no food or drink could be served and no toilets.

No great hardship, but and email a coupke of weeks later gave us a discount code for 50% and 25% off to be used before end of April.

So guess what were going over in the MH in April @50% off 
8)


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

I have had the same response as Mr. Plodd and it is unadulterated nonsense by Wightlink.
There is ample space fore and aft on the car deck where there are no height considerations. To add insult to injury, caravans do not fit under the lifting deck either.
As said on here, the Island is a wonderful place. It is cheaper to use the Red Funnel all in deal, includes 5 nights on a site, than it is for Islanders to travel back and forth. Do not be put off visiting the Island, but think very carefully about living there.


----------

